# OLED fernsehr nur 100hz?



## keicho (11. September 2018)

ich weis das ist ein monitor forum, aber vll kann tdm jmd helfen^^

wollte mir ein oled fernsehr zulegen, umgenau zu sein den:

LG Electronics OLED 65B7D ab €'*'1999,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

weil dieser so viele gute tests hat.
da stellt mir dir frage, hat ein monitor überhaupt HZ wenn es ein oled ist?, weil die Pixel springen ja einzeln an, wenn ich aber auf manchen seiten gucke steht dabei:
Bildwiederholfrequenz	100 Hz und eine satten inputlag von 22ms (bei fullhd??) wieso sollte ich überhaupt full hd nutzen?

ich kenn von meinem vater sein fernsehr, das der 2400hz hat, und bei bewegungen richtig klar ist und man keinerlei verschleierung sieht, also es ist nichts verschwommen bei bewegung.
auf geizhals finde ich leider keine hz angabe, aber habe nun angst das der fernsehr wie mein 144hz monitor bei drehungen oder bewegungen die landschaft verschwimmt. kennt bestimmt jeder, bei den fernsehr ( Samsung UE65MU7040 ab €'*'1349,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ) passiert das nicht..

kennt sich da jmd aus?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. September 2018)

keicho schrieb:


> Bildwiederholfrequenz	100 Hz und eine satten inputlag von 22ms (bei fullhd??) wieso sollte ich überhaupt full hd nutzen?



Auf Full HD musst du setzen, wenn du mehr als 60 Hz nutzen willst. Liegt daran, dass hier die HDMI-Schnittstelle der Flaschenhals ist. Die sind bei 4K/UHD daher immer das Maximum - egal welche x-Tausend Marketing-Bullshit-Angabe manche TV-Hersteller nennen. Ich frage mich bis heute, welche Herleitung sie dafür verwenden. Ich weiß, dass die TVs wie manche Monitore auch ein Schwarzbildflimmern nutzen, um Schlieren zu vermeiden. Das erhöht aber nicht die Bildfrequenz und ist bei manchen Modellen, die ich getestet habe unspielbar flimmernd.

OLED hat faktisch eine Reaktionszeit von 0,1 ms - was aber nicht heißt, dass die Schlieren in Bewegungen dadurch zehn mal geringer sind als bspw. ein schneller Monitor mit 1 ms. Weitere Ausführungen dazu  erspar ich mir nu an dieser Stelle.

Ein ganz anderer Schuh ist der Input Lag, der mit 22 ms gar nicht mal sooo satt wäre und für einen TV gar nicht mal schlecht. Nahezu alle aktuellen TVs dürften einen Gaming-Modus haben, der die Bildoptimiererei deaktiviert und somit auf einen erträglichen Lag kommt.

Dein 144-Hz-Screen wird immer etwas geschmeidiger sein als ein TV in UHD mit 60 Hz, außer du setzt halt auf Full HD, was aber Quark wäre. Dafür hat so ein OLED-TV eben eine Bildqualität bzw genauer gesagt einen Kontrast, der bei Monitoren unereichbar ist.


----------



## micha34 (11. September 2018)

Gehe ich mal in der Zeit zurück zum Röhrenmonitor bzw TV.
Durch das 50Hz Lichtnetz zur Spannungsversorgung haben vereinfacht ausgedrückt,die Monitore bzw Fernsehgeräte in eben diesen 50Hz "geflackert".
Der selbe Effekt den man von Leuchtstoffröhren kennt.
Unter gewissen Umständen konnte man dieses Flackern deutlich erkennen.

Um Abhilfe zu schaffen,hat man Netzteile gebaut,die diese 50Hz aus dem Lichtnetz auf 100Hz hoch setzten.
In Verbindung mit der Trägkeit unseres Auge war das Geflacker soweit beendet.Ebenso wurde meistens die Abtastfrequenz angehoben.Ähnlich dem bekannten "Oversampling".

Trotz alledem wurden wie gehabt 50 Halbbilder (PAL) auf den Bildschirm wiedergegeben.Das war bedingt durch das Übertragungssystem PAL und die Zeilenabtastfrequenz : Anzahl der Zeilen.Analoge Wiedergabe.

Im Zeitalter der Flachbildschirme wurden die  Zeilen nicht mehr der Reihe nach Abgetastet sondern durch Leuchtpunkte ersetzt,die jetzt gleichzeitig "Eingeschaltet" werden konnten und damit ein festes Auflösungsverhältnis entstand.Die native Auflösung.
Da die verbauten Schaltnetzteile mit ihrer hohen Frequenz jetzt keinerlei Geflacker aus dem Lichtnetz mehr verursachen,die Lichtpunkte nur bei Bedarf ein und ausgeschaltet werden (Digital) ist die mögliche Bildwiederholfrequenz eigentlich nur noch durch die Reaktionszeit von der Güte der verbauten Komponenten abhängig wie schnell die das Signal verarbeiten können.

Je mehr Bilder ein Monitor wiedergeben kann,je geringer ist dessen Reaktionszeit. Der 144 Hz Monitor sollte bis 144Fps demnach keine verschwommenen Bilder bei schnellen Bewegungen erzeugen weil un ser Auge deutlich "Langsamer" reagiert.

Sollten schnelle Bewegungen beim 144Hz Monitor die Bilder verschwimmen lassen,dann hau dem Verkäufer das Teil um die Ohren.

Diese Frequenzangaben verwenden die Monitorhersteller wohl deshalb,weil man  unter Reaktionszeit sich schlechter was Vorstellen kann?

Nun ist ein guter Fernseher nicht unbedingt ein guter PC Monitor.

Zur Beruhigung,ich habe noch den allerersten Samsung OLED in Betrieb.Das Ding ist schon alt und der erzeugt bei schnellsten Bildbewegungen keinerlei verschwommenes Bild.Das war der Grund warum ich den seinerzeit gekauft hatte.
Die aktuelle OLED Technik kann diesbezüglich nicht schlechter geworden sein.


----------



## keicho (12. September 2018)

naja,hatte eig vor j-rpg und rpgs auf den großen monitor geschmeidig auf den controller zu spielen, da diese besser zu spielen sind als auf der tastatur.
ich bekomme den fernsehr in 2 tagen, ich geb mal bescheid wie gut der ist wegen input lag ingegensatz zu meinen 144hz monitor

ich sehe aber halt, wenn ich nun auf mein monitor netflix gucke, und dann auf mein vater sein tv das dass alles smoother wirkt..
könnt aber auch daran liegen das die farben und die helligkeit so gut ist, wobei meiner auch 600nits hat..^^ und 384 zonen local dimming^^


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2018)

Bei einem LCD werden definitiv nicht alle Pixel gleichzeitig eingeschaltet, das ist schlicht falsch.
Das Bild wird von oben links nach unter rechts zeilenweise aufgebaut und das ist in einer bestimmten Zeit. 
Das ist dann die Bildwiederholfrequenz welche in Hertz angegeben wird. 

Die Reaktionszeit der Pixel ist davon unabhängig, deshalb kann es auch bei Monitoren mit hohen Bildwiederholfrequenzen zu Schlieren kommen. 
Die Reaktionszeit gibt an, wie lange ein ein Pixel für die Veränderung zwischen zwei Zuständen braucht. 
Das wird heute meist in GtG, Grey to Grey, angegeben und da auch meist nur die allerbeste Reaktionszeit. 
Im Alltag ist aber eher CtC, Color to Color, wichtig und da liegt die Reaktionszeit teils um ein vielfaches höher. 

Dann gibt es noch die Blur Reduction, also die Unschärfereduktion. 
Dort wird versucht, mit pulsierendem Backlight und/oder eingeschobenen Schwarzbildern, eine verbesserte Bewegungsunschärfe zu generieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. September 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Gehe ich mal in der Zeit zurück zum Röhrenmonitor bzw TV.
> Durch das 50Hz Lichtnetz zur Spannungsversorgung haben vereinfacht ausgedrückt,die Monitore bzw Fernsehgeräte in eben diesen 50Hz "geflackert".
> Der selbe Effekt den man von Leuchtstoffröhren kennt.


Was für'n Quatsch.
Sorry, aber Du hast keine Ahnung, wie das Bild in einem Röhren TV im allgemeinen bis kurz vor Ende der Röhrenherstellung erzeugt wurde.

Das 25Hz *Zeilensprungverfahren *erzeugte Halbbilder, die zeilenweise ineinander geschachtelt wurden.
Der TV flimmerte mit 25 Hz.

Erst mit Aufkommen der Speichertechnik wurden die Halbbilder im Speicher zusammengesetzt und es wurde ein ganzes Bild ausgegeben.
Der TV flimmerte mit 50Hz oder mehr.

Die Synchronisation erfolgte auch nicht mit der Netz (220V)-Frequenz, sondern durch die Synchronsignale im vom TV-Sender generierten *FBAS*-Signal.



micha34 schrieb:


> Um Abhilfe zu schaffen,hat man Netzteile gebaut,die diese 50Hz aus dem Lichtnetz auf 100Hz hoch setzten.
> ...
> Trotz alledem wurden wie gehabt 50 Halbbilder (PAL) auf den Bildschirm wiedergegeben.


Blanker Unsinn.



micha34 schrieb:


> Da die verbauten Schaltnetzteile mit ihrer hohen Frequenz jetzt keinerlei Geflacker aus dem Lichtnetz mehr verursachen,die Lichtpunkte nur bei Bedarf ein und ausgeschaltet werden (Digital) ist die mögliche Bildwiederholfrequenz eigentlich nur noch durch die Reaktionszeit von der Güte der verbauten Komponenten abhängig wie schnell die das Signal verarbeiten können. .


 Bitte aufhören! 
Ich kann nicht mehr! 




micha34 schrieb:


> Je mehr Bilder ein Monitor wiedergeben kann,je geringer ist dessen Reaktionszeit. Der 144 Hz Monitor sollte bis 144Fps demnach keine verschwommenen
> Sollten schnelle Bewegungen beim 144Hz Monitor die Bilder verschwimmen lassen,dann hau dem Verkäufer das Teil um die Ohren. .


 Bei mir wärst Du traurig mit hängenden Ohren aus dem Laden getrabt mit dem Monitor unterm Arm bei der Erklärung.


----------



## micha34 (12. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bei mir wärst Du traurig mit hängenden Ohren aus dem Laden getrabt mit dem Monitor unterm Arm bei der Erklärung.



Da wäre ich erst gar nicht zur Beratung reingegangen. Kistenschieber gibts genug.


Mit den 50 Halbbildern habe ich tatsächlich einen Fehler getippt.
Das sind 25 Halbbilder . Bei immer noch 50Hz Lichtnetz.

Hättest du besser gelesen,dann wäre rausgekommen,das ich 2 verschiedene Ursachen flackernder Bilder angesprochen hatte.
Auf Bildsynchronisation bin ich überhaupt nicht eingegangen,ebensowenig auf Methoden zur Bildspeicherung diverser Techniken.
Nur die Steigerung der Zeilenfrequenz habe ich noch angerissen.

Ist ja schön und gut,wenn man sich einiges Wissen anliest,nur muss man es auch im Kontext verstehen können.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei einem LCD werden definitiv nicht alle Pixel gleichzeitig eingeschaltet, das ist schlicht falsch.



Auch das habe ich so nicht gesagt.

Lediglich das alle Pixel samt Subpixel einzeln oder gleichzeitig Angesteuert werden können. 
Nennt sich "Active Matrix".

Werden aber jetzt alle Verfahren hier ausgiebig bis ins Detail Diskutiert,dann reicht der Platz im Forum nicht aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. September 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich erst gar nicht zur Beratung reingegangen.


 Tja, bei manchen Kunden scheint die beste Beratung  nichts zu bewirken.



micha34 schrieb:


> Kistenschieber gibts genug.


 Stimmt.
Nur hab ich noch 12 Semester Elektronik nacheschoben und abgeschlossen.



micha34 schrieb:


> Mit den 50 Halbbildern habe ich tatsächlich einen Fehler getippt.
> Das sind 25 Halbbilder . Bei immer noch 50Hz Lichtnetz.
> 
> Hättest du besser gelesen,dann wäre rausgekommen,das ich 2 verschiedene Ursachen flackernder Bilder angesprochen hatte.
> ...


 Hör einfach auf mit Röhrentechnik, da ziehst Du den Kürzeren. 
Ich hab sicher in mehr Röhrenfernsehern drin gesteckt, als Du je in Deinem Leben sehen wirst. 




micha34 schrieb:


> Lediglich das alle Pixel samt Subpixel einzeln oder gleichzeitig Angesteuert werden können.
> Nennt sich "Active Matrix".


 Früher hieß das TFT, aber Du hast es ja ganz anders gemeint,  nicht_


> Im Zeitalter der Flachbildschirme wurden die  Zeilen nicht mehr der Reihe nach Abgetastet


 ?

Die Zeilen werden mit einem mal eingeschaltet, wie schon erwähnt.
Deshalb ist die Latenz an unteren Bildschirmrand auch größer als am oberen.

Zur nativen Auflösung:

Die wird durch die Herstellung festgelegt, NICHT durch irgendwelche Abtastverhältnisse.
Es werden 1080 Zeilen zu je 1920 "Pixeln" hergestellt auf dem LCD-Schirm bei FullHD.



micha34 schrieb:


> Werden aber jetzt alle Verfahren hier ausgiebig bis ins Detail Diskutiert,dann reicht der Platz im Forum nicht aus.


Oooch, da Forum hat viel Platz.

Aber wir beenden den OT jetzt.

P.S.: Es sind 50 Halbbilder beim ursprünglichen PAL-Verfahren und 25 Vollbilder und die Zeilenfrequenz beträgt fast immer 15.625 Hz (625 Zeilen x 25 Vollbilder/s).


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2018)

Um zu der ursprünglichen Frage zurück zu kommen:
Die aktuellen OLED Panel von LG(also alle die man in Fernsehern kaufen kann) haben eine reale Wiederholfrequenz von 120Hz. HDMI 2.0 begrenzt die Ansteuerung bei 4k aber auf 60Hz (deswegen lohnt es tatsächlich dort zum Teil die einfache Zwischenbildberechnung auch für Spiele an zu lassen).
Das was dein Vater hat wird ein LCD-Fernseher mit 120Hz Grundfrequenz sein welche durch alle möglichen "Marketingfaktoren" als 2400Hz verkauft werden. Bei Filmen können diese tatsächlich besser aussehen als das was ein klassischer Monitor macht (wobei ich bei einem 144Hz Monitor eher das Problem des Pulldown von 60Hz Videosignalen sehe), die OLEDs können die ganzen Spielereien aber auch.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (12. September 2018)

Und ich bin froh, wenn ich meine 60Hz Vertikalfrequenz im VSync habe bei 1920x1200. Guckt doch wegen Fernseher bei Prad.de - AusfÃ¼hrliche Monitor Tests & Fernseher Tests. Ich war mal aufner LAN bei dem aus Mallorca. Der dachte, er hat 144Hz in Full HD. Von wegen. Mein EIZO hat den Monitor stark niedergemacht.

Prad.de - AusfÃ¼hrliche Monitor Tests & Fernseher Tests. Gute Fernseher und Monitore kosten halt.

DIe blöffen die Hersteller. NEC und EIZO sind geil, Panasonic Fernseher, auch wenn die die keine Mickey Maus Farben haben 

Der Malle Jogi fragte mich dann, nachdem ich mit Lufthansa Business Class gelandet bin, ob wir mim Taxi nach Palma saufen fahren  Ich so, ich dachte mehr Du gibst einen aus. Malle Deine Heimat.



Krisse nicht für 100 nen guten Monitor, für 150 auch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2018)

Plasma-Dampf ist echt verdammt heiße Luft.
Was soll uns das Geschreibsel jetzt sagen? OLED TVs sind keine "100€ Monitore".


----------



## keicho (12. September 2018)

okay, habe den monitor ja per ratenzahlung bezahlt, und gestern ging die anzahlung.. raus. nun ging die heute beim händler auf mein konto ein, heut morgen war noch alles okay, 1-2 werktage ist es bei mir.
nun gucke ich drauf, steht da 2 wochen lieferzeit. die haben aller ernstes mein reservierten tv verkauft. bin so angepisst.^^


----------

